# EN Publishing: EN5ider, TRAILseeker, & WOIN Updates!



## ArchfiendBobbie (Aug 21, 2017)

I'm curious enough to check out danuki. May see if I have room in a game for them.


----------



## Connorsrpg (Aug 22, 2017)

I love articles like the ship generation one. 

I use tables I have made (and gathered) for all realm creations. Realms include anything from a tribe to a small village, to a kingdom or empire.

Will definitely be checking that one out


----------

